
Could voice recognition have prevented Boris Johnson being prank called? - emilymainzer88
https://www.verdict.co.uk/could-voice-recognition-technology-have-prevented-boris-johnson-prank-call/
======
sorokod
Not everything needs to be idiot proof.

